# What do you ride?



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

Okay - so here's a thread to get things started. What are you pedaling?

I have an old Trek 930 circa 1995 and a 2005 Jamis Cross Country 1.0. Haven't even ridden the Jamis yet. My wife bought it for my birthday last year. Will have to try and get out on it this summer...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 17, 2006)

Mountain--Giant Warp II disk brakes
Road--Cannondale R3000 full Durace


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2006)

Trek 5200 Carbon Fiber Road bike from 1993 with Shimano Ultra600 components
and a Trek 7800 Hybrid.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 17, 2006)

2000 Ted Wojcik hardtail for XC
2001 K2 Brass Monkey for jumping stuff/freeride
1994 Balance XR-750 Singlespeed for XC

road bike-tbd when I get it!

dave


----------



## trailertrash (Mar 17, 2006)

litespeed ocoe
jenson ti frame road bike made by litespeed with full durace and kyseriums (sp)
bianchi pista fixed gear
specialized s-works set up as a trials bike
giant cfr3 franken bike for the trainer


----------



## Marc (Mar 17, 2006)

This is from the "Great road biking weather" thread in Misc.:

My three bikes have been put together by me.

Mountain bike:
2001-ish GT Marathon I-drive frame (only sold in Europe?)
XTR derailleurs
XT Shifters/levers
Avid mech. disc breaks
Mavic X221 disc rims/XT hubs/DT double butted spokes built by me
Race Face Exodus crank
Shimano M797 pedals
Marzocchi Marathon S Air/Coil fork
Fox Float RL air rear shock

Road bike:
2003 Lemond Victoire Ti frame
Spinergy Rev X Superstiff wheels
Ritchey road pedals
Full 2003 9 spd Dura Ace
Double crank, 12-27 cassette

and I still have my old GT mtn bike which was a solid ride, the Rebound
Stock wheels, sold my Mavics
Acera X shifters, crank, front der., brakes
XT rear der.
Marzocchi Z4 Fly-light air sprung fork

And of course, as on all my mountain bikes, WTB Velociraptor tires, the best as far as I've found.

Here's a shot of me on my GT:







I love that bike.  I've had to do a little problem solving with that big i-drive bearing, but since I've worked the bugs out (no thanks to GT engineers) it has treated me very well.


----------



## Doro (Mar 17, 2006)

Rocky Mountian Slayer


----------



## Marc (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome Doro, post often.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 17, 2006)

Mountain: Raleigh M80 hardtail (I'm shopping for either an Iron Horse MKIII Comp or Giant Trance 2)
Road: Giant TCR2


----------



## PowderDeprived (Mar 17, 2006)

Steel Framed Garry Fisher Hookoo e' koo I bought used.   I think it is about 7 years old,  but I am not sure.   Anyway I upgraded it with a Rock Shocks Pilot XC fork, it used to have an Indy XC    (I think that’s what it was, I gave it to a friend) a new saddle, and replaced the rear cassette, 2 of the front gears, and the chain.  The old one had been on there to long, and stretched everything out.   This is a great ride, bought it for about 200 bucks, and put 300 into it, and for 500 bucks it is better than allot of 1000-dollar hard tails.     It is a bit sketchy during steep turns, but it has a great feel to it, and is pretty nice.


----------



## JD (Mar 19, 2006)

Evil Imperial, 2 speed.


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2006)

Specialized Stumpjumper Team 15 yrs old, rigid ,suntour components. Still a good ride but I need to find suspencion fork  1" sterring head   May not be easy!!


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 20, 2006)

Started as a GT Tequesta, but now the only original equipment left is the frame and the stem (flipped upside down).

RockShox Duke Race
XT derailleurs/shifters
TruVativ crank
Eggbeaters
Avid brakes
Rolf wheelset
Bontrager semi-slick / WTB Velociraptor tires
Selle Italia SLR saddle


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2006)

skibum...how do you like those eggbeaters?  Are they compatible with spd cleats?  I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair of those.  I was out on the trails 2 weeks ago, and my shimano pedals were getting all iced up...pain in the arse.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 20, 2006)

madman said:
			
		

> Specialized Stumpjumper Team 15 yrs old, rigid ,suntour components. Still a good ride but I need to find suspencion fork  1" sterring head   May not be easy!!



Marzocchi still makes one, its about 300 bucks though...

dave


----------



## djspookman (Mar 20, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> skibum...how do you like those eggbeaters?  Are they compatible with spd cleats?  I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair of those.  I was out on the trails 2 weeks ago, and my shimano pedals were getting all iced up...pain in the arse.



Marc-I'm using Time ATAC's , which are a similar design to the eggbeaters, and I love them.  the work well in all conditions, i've never had any problems at all with mud, and only minor icing (kicked the pedal and it was clear).  I imagine the egg beaters work very similar to that.

dave


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave:  What's the difference between yours and the eggbeaters.  My shimano's got so iced over the other day..never happened that bad before, even though I rode in snow.  Plus, I just like the simple, less is more design.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 20, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> skibum...how do you like those eggbeaters? Are they compatible with spd cleats? I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair of those. I was out on the trails 2 weeks ago, and my shimano pedals were getting all iced up...pain in the arse.


 I love them. They are easier to get in and out of then the SPD pedals I have used and I have never gotten them so clogged up with mud/snow/ice/whatever that they didn't function as designed. SPD cleats won't work, you'll need the eggbeater cleats that come with the pedals.


----------



## skijay (Mar 20, 2006)

DBR Racing (Diamond Back) WCF Vertex model, carbon fiber frame w/ stock Shimano Deore LX components, 24 speed, Manitou front fork.  I bought this new in 1995.   

Has served me well over the years.


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 20, 2006)

My road bike is a Specialized SLX E5 frame build up with a C3 carbon fork and cosmos wheels, mostly ultegra with some lower end parts  Its heavy but pretty bombproof.  

My MTB is a mid 90's trek Y3 with a complete mix of parts and manatour triple clamp forks.  Its pretty much just a beater.  It got a ton of use in High school, I dont do alot of mountain biking anymore.


----------



## Marc (Mar 21, 2006)

I've never used egg beaters or time's before.  I just couldn't get myself to spend over $100 for a pair of pedals.

On my current setup I use these shimano's:

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=8552

that I picked up on clearance for about $40.  I've used Look's, Wellgo's SPD and Ritchey's SPD and none of those come close to this.  I've never had a problem with mud, never been out in ice and snow with them, but I've been in _a lot_ of mud, deep mud and they perform without issue.  They are also super easy to get into, much easier than the older SPD designs I've used.

The best pedal for that kind of money, IMHO.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 21, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> Dave:  What's the difference between yours and the eggbeaters.  My shimano's got so iced over the other day..never happened that bad before, even though I rode in snow.  Plus, I just like the simple, less is more design.



marcski:

Eggbeaters: (with cage)






Time Atacs:





They are a very similar design, but I guess it all depends on personal preferance and weight!  I think the eggbeaters are lighter if that makes a difference to you.

dave


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aren't those the Candy pedals? I thought the eggbeaters didn't have the outer platform. If that isn't the difference then what is the difference between the Crankbrothers Candy and Eggbeater?


----------



## djspookman (Mar 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Aren't those the Candy pedals? I thought the eggbeaters didn't have the outer platform. If that isn't the difference then what is the difference between the Crankbrothers Candy and Eggbeater?



The candy's are the eggbeaters with a cage.

dave


----------



## marcski (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, Dave...

I think i'd go cageless no platform.  I should try to find a buddy with them so i can try them out..its not so easy to demo pedals...


----------



## djspookman (Mar 21, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> Thanks, Dave...
> 
> I think i'd go cageless no platform.  I should try to find a buddy with them so i can try them out..its not so easy to demo pedals...



yeah, the cageless design is definately lighter and cleaner looking.  I'm clumsly so the cages on the atacs work great for me!

dave


----------



## gladerunner (Mar 21, 2006)

03 rocky slayer w/ Zoke All Mtn 1


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2006)

I just bought an *'05 Specialized Rockhopper*.  I can't wait to pick it up on Saturday.  Hopefully the weather holds out so I can try it out with my wife and her new Hardrock. :beer:


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm riding a 2005 Kona Dawg Dee-Lux.  I really like it, its my first fs ride.  I ride quite often.  4-6 days a week.  (1-2 in the colder months).  Love the ride.  30 lbs or so but climbs like a billygoat.  I do get some brake rub on the hayes brakes.  Thinking of perhaps switching them out. I don't really notice it while riding, but its in the back of my head.  

Some mods on my mind to perform over time are: Better (lighter and perhaps tubeless) wheels, new pedals (as my above posts indicated) and a bash guard instead of the third chain ring oh and perhaps swapping out the hayes disc brakes.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 30, 2006)

On Crank Bros. Pedals - I love them, especially the Candy's pictured above, but there have been problems with durability. The eggbeaters are similar, yes, but the lack of platform wreaks havoc on the bottom of shoes and can cause hot foot.

Rides: Trek Fuel 98/new XTR 
Fisher Rig 29er
Full custom Ramblumtick Cross Bike w/ Dura Ace
Trek OCLV USPS w/ Dura Ace


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2006)

nek_crumudgeon said:
			
		

> On Crank Bros. Pedals - I love them, especially the Candy's pictured above, but there have been problems with durability. The eggbeaters are similar, yes, but the lack of platform wreaks havoc on the bottom of shoes and can cause hot foot.
> 
> Rides: Trek Fuel 98/new XTR
> Fisher Rig 29er
> ...



Wow man.  You've got a lot of money in your bikes.  How do you like the 29er?  Do you use front suspension on it?


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 30, 2006)

nek_crumudgeon said:
			
		

> On Crank Bros. Pedals - I love them, especially the Candy's pictured above, but there have been problems with durability. The eggbeaters are similar, yes, but the lack of platform wreaks havoc on the bottom of shoes and can cause hot foot.
> 
> Rides: Trek Fuel 98/new XTR
> Fisher Rig 29er
> ...


I have heard only good things about the Eggbeaters. Has hot foot actually been a problem for you because in the reviews I haven't seen anything about it. I'm leaning towards the Eggbeaters for my next bike as opposed to the Candys because of all of the issues I've read about with the platform of the Candys.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 30, 2006)

ski bum: I've had both and the candy's have held up better, especially banging around in the roots and rocks. Ultimately what happens, though, is that you pop the outboard bearing on the 'beaters easier. I'm not sure why.  I didn't get hotfoot with the 'beaters,  but I also have super stiff Sidi shoes that eliminate that problem. If you have non-carbon soled shoes, it's a possibliblity that you'll have an aching arch.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 30, 2006)

Marc - I enjoy the 29er, but I haven't really ridden it in single track yet. It has a stock Reba on it. I'm a big believer in Rock Shox upper-mid range forks versus the high end stuff, so it seems to do the trick right now. It's a bit pokey on acceleration, I've noticed.


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2006)

Did you ever consider using a rigid fork on the 29er?


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Mar 31, 2006)

Marc -

Not really. The cross bike is straight bladed rigid and I ride that anywhere on the KT that my other bikes go. It was custom built by an old college roomate who built the rear out of mountain bike tubing to stiffen it up and he made the tire clearance HUGE, so I can run the 700c equivalent of a 1.95 or 45c tire.

In my mind, the 29er works somewhere between the cross bike and the Fuel, depending on trail conditions/mood/etc.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Apr 6, 2006)

Road:

Cannondale R3000

MTB:

Klein Adept race


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 6, 2006)

hey,,,,,another R3000 owner!!!! i love my R3000......got a steal on it last spring....


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 6, 2006)

2003 Specialized Big Hit Expert set-up for DH with a Shiver DC Front fork and a Avy rear shock.

2001 Haro BMX Dave Mirra Flair Pro.

2002 K2 Zed 1.0 XC Hardtail Bike

2003 K2 Attack 1.0 All Around Full Suspension Bike

2003 KTM 125SX   Dirtbike with engine

Soon to come a new hardtail...


----------



## Max (Apr 7, 2006)

2004 Cannondale Ironman 2000, here with a friend of mine.  Matching bikes!!!


----------



## Doro (Apr 11, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Welcome Doro, post often.



not really:-D   too much time spent on bustedspoke I guess


----------



## RIDEr (Apr 17, 2006)

My bikes:

Gary Fisher Cake2 - XC

Bianchi G.U.S.S. - Single Speed


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 17, 2006)

I just bought the Giant Trance 2. I can't wait to get it now .


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 18, 2006)

Road - (1989?) Mangusta 7000 -- soon to be replaced
MTB - Rocky Mtn Slayer 50 - just placed order yesterday and very psyched


----------



## Phildozer (Apr 18, 2006)

Road - 1987 Trek 1200
MTB - Giant 860ATX hardtail


----------



## RIDEr (Apr 20, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Road - (1989?) Mangusta 7000 -- soon to be replaced
> MTB - Rocky Mtn Slayer 50 - just placed order yesterday and very psyched


The Slayer is great.  I had the opportunity with a local bike shop to demo it a couple of times and loved it, but wanted more bikes than paying the same price for one.


----------



## Doro (Apr 21, 2006)

RIDEr said:
			
		

> The Slayer is great.  I had the opportunity with a local bike shop to demo it a couple of times and loved it, but wanted more bikes than paying the same price for one.



I agree but I have had some problems.  I bought the slayer as good transfer bike from ht to fully.  I have had the bike less than 2 months and already bent the frame. A very minimal bend but it goes to show if you do alot of fr than this is not the bike to choose.  Overall I still love the bike but it will last me this season until I buy something a little beefier.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 21, 2006)

RIDEr said:
			
		

> The Slayer is great.  I had the opportunity with a local bike shop to demo it a couple of times and loved it, but wanted more bikes than paying the same price for one.


It's a great bike and since my old one was stolen last year it's about time for a new one. I got a pretty good deal on it, otherwise I would've gone for something else.



			
				Doro said:
			
		

> I agree but I have had some problems.  I bought the slayer as good transfer bike from ht to fully.  I have had the bike less than 2 months and already bent the frame. A very minimal bend but it goes to show if you do alot of fr than this is not the bike to choose.  Overall I still love the bike but it will last me this season until I buy something a little beefier.


Wow, where in the frame did it bend? Before ordering the bike the only concerns that people I talked to had about Rocky Mtn was that the quality sometimes was hit or miss. 
What size frame did you get? I spoke to our RM rep and right now they are sold out of their 15", I got the 16.5".  The bike has been getting great reviews and I know at least 2 guys (bike techs) who placed orders and one co-worker that also wants to get one - I wonder if the pressure of higher sales affected their QC? 
Since you got it recently I'd try getting in touch with them and seeing if they could do something for you - fix or replace.  You'll probably have to wait a while, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## FunkE (Apr 26, 2006)

I've also heard RM quality is hit or miss.

I currently ride an '05 Iron Horse Azure Comp with lots of upgrades. Love the DW Link suspension design and think it's probably the most efficient out there (Like it much better than Spec. VPP) I've had terrible luck with my rock shox rear shock and will be switching to a Cane Creek AD12 which thankfully lacks any kind of propedal type valving and is super linear and easy to work on. 

Don't ride on the road anymore as I've already gone through 8 of my 9 roadie lives due to a few incidents with bad drivers. 

I'll post some pics of the Azure one of these days.

I also do most of my riding in Chittenden county. Ride a lot at Sleepy Hollow, Mobbs Valley and race when I can at Catamount.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 27, 2006)

I was looking at getting the Iron Horse MKIII Expert. The DW Link is a killer design. I ended up going for the Giant Trance 2, which has the Maestro (basically a rip-off of the DW-Link).


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I was looking at getting the Iron Horse MKIII Expert. The DW Link is a killer design. I ended up going for the Giant Trance 2, which has the Maestro (basically a rip-off of the DW-Link).


Did you get the Trance yet?


----------



## skizilla (Apr 27, 2006)

*GT Karakoram*

I ride the GT Karakoram it is a steel frame i still like the way it rides it  is very plush.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 27, 2006)

It came in at the bike shop today but I'm heading to VT for the weekend so I'll be picking it up Monday. Hopefully the weather will be nice Tuesday and I'll be able to get out for a ride.

I also ordered some new tires for it today since I've heard that the Hutchinson Bulldogs that come stock are terrible tires. I'll be getting the Kenda Nevegals, which are supposed to be pretty good on wet roots and rocks.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2006)

Short of studs, I'm not so sure anything is "good" on wet roots...


----------



## djspookman (Apr 28, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Short of studs, I'm not so sure anything is "good" on wet roots...



I've found my Nokia Gazzolodis at low pressure (15-25psi) work pretty good, but they're heavy, so if you don't mind the weight......... 

dave


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 28, 2006)

Nothing is necessarily good on wet roots but there are tires that work better than others. I've heard good things about the Kenda Nevegals so I decided to give them a shot. I don't mind if the tire is a little heavy since I don't do any racing. It's always amazed me how people will complain about a few ounces extra on the frame and yet they could make it amazingly easier by losing 30 pounds of body fat.


----------



## Marc (Apr 29, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Nothing is necessarily good on wet roots but there are tires that work better than others. I've heard good things about the Kenda Nevegals so I decided to give them a shot. I don't mind if the tire is a little heavy since I don't do any racing. It's always amazed me how people will complain about a few ounces extra on the frame and yet they could make it amazingly easier by losing 30 pounds of body fat.



Quite true.  I'd have to cut off a leg to lose 30 pounds.  And that would make cycling decidedly more challenging.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 30, 2006)

I have decided to sell my K2 Zed 2.0... pretty good condition for a pretty good price. Drop me a P/M.


----------



## FunkE (May 2, 2006)

Just thought I'd post a pic of my Azure and list my current set up:


'05 19" Azure Comp Frame
Rock Shox Ario rear shock
'05 Manitou Minute 2:00 (100mm)
WTB LaserDisc Lite Wheelset with LaserDisc Lite Hubs ('05)
Kenda Karma 2.0 tires
Kenda Tubes
Sram PG-950 Cassette
Shimano HG73 Chain
Shimano Deore LX rear Der.
Shimano Deore LX Front Der.
Truvativ FireX Team Cranks
Crankbrothers Eggbeaters Chromoly pedals
Hayes HFX 9 Disc brakes
Shimano Deore shifters
Ritchey WCS Seatpost
WTB Rocket V Race saddle
Truvativ XR 110mm stem
RaceFace Deus XC low rise handlebar
WTB Trail grips


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (May 4, 2006)

my ride is a 2004  Mtn cycles san andres.
fox raceing 125 front shock fox raceing air rear shock
race face cranks and bb.
avid disk
thompson stem & seat post.
xt set up
road bike?
now that lance is out of the picture is'nt road rideing  now considered gay?
(just kidding now dont get your grapes all cought up in a bunch)


----------



## JimG. (May 5, 2006)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> my ride is a 2004  Mtn cycles san andres.
> fox raceing 125 front shock fox raceing air rear shock
> race face cranks and bb.
> avid disk
> ...



Howdy Paul...stirring up the pot again, eh?


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2006)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> my ride is a 2004  Mtn cycles san andres.
> fox raceing *[sic]* 125 front shock fox raceing *[sic]* air rear shock
> race face cranks and bb.
> avid disk *[sic]*
> ...



This is Team Discovery rider George Hincapie and his wife, who in her last profession got paid to stand around, look hot, and kiss sweaty bike riders.

If this is what you get for being gay... sign me the F up.







Although most of the time I'm on my road bike I am gay in that I am happy... nothing about it makes me feel hhhhhhomosexual... but gay? Sure.  All the time.


----------



## JimG. (May 5, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> This is Team Discovery rider George Hincapie and his wife, who in her last profession got paid to stand around, look hot, and kiss sweaty bike riders.
> 
> If this is what you get for being gay... sign me the F up.
> 
> ...



Don't take Bling (Paul) too seriously.

He certainly doesn't take himself too seriously.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Don't take Bling (Paul) too seriously.
> 
> He certainly doesn't take himself too seriously.



I've certainly never been accused of taking anything seriously...

Well.  First time for everything I guess.


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2006)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> my ride is a 2004 Mtn cycles san andres.
> fox raceing 125 front shock fox raceing air rear shock
> race face cranks and bb.
> avid disk
> ...


 
Did you notice that SJR's bike had a seatpost but no seat? :blink:


Just kidding, damn this guy mounted my ski bindings in a dark bar and he had trouble seeing the settings. Bindings are perfect, he's cool.


----------



## freeheelwilly (May 8, 2006)

Paulie Boooyyyyyy!!!!!!  Long time no yank your chain!  Post more = fun.


----------



## AllezCyclist (May 8, 2006)

Specialized '02 Allez E5 SLX Comp with Shimano Ultegra components


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2006)

AllezCyclist said:
			
		

> Specialized '02 Allez E5 SLX Comp with Shimano Ultegra components


Welcome AllezCyclist!


----------



## bruno (May 26, 2006)

2 fixed gear bikes.

an iro aluminum which is my rain bike.

and an independent fabrication steel crown jewel
phil wood track hubs
velocity deep v rims
chris king headset
dura-ace track crank
ultegra bb
ritchey stem
nitto mustache bars
brooks professional saddle
dur-ace post


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Jul 14, 2007)

road:
    06' specialized Transition Expert.  i havent done a tri yet, but i purchased the bike hoping that after some training having this bike already will give the the added motivation to start races. 
       -Time Impact Pedels
       - Carnac Shoes with graphite/carbon sole
       -  Polar CS200 trip compuer with cadence+ heartrate.. all wireless (this thing is the BEST purchase i have EVER made for my bike!!) it allows you to send all the data from your ride to the computer where it lays everything out for you, GREAT TOOL!
        currently this bike has shimano 105 components.. but they have worked flawlessly for the past year,but considering either upgrading everything to either Ultegra of DuraAce OR getting some Mavic rims..unsure of which upgrade to take, right now my wallet has me by the balls.
- upgrading to most likely the secialized Toupe seat within the week


Mountain:
       00' Giant Warp DS2 V-brakes.. this think has been through some serious single track, and has taken quite a beeting. I just threw on some big ol' studded platform pedals and she rides prety good still. A little creaky on climbs, but its holding together better then i imagined, making it difficult for me to devote the money needed for a good upgraded replacement.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 17, 2007)

06' Trek Madone 5.2 triple crank 
see http://forums.alpinezone.com/17137-crazy-bike-purchase-decision-long.html


----------



## 56fish (Jul 21, 2007)

Less than 100 miles on new tricked 5.9 Pilot.  Double.  Lovin' it!

(see my Klein Reve 4 sale - mucho bike for the buck!)


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 2, 2007)

'07 Marin Bear Valley- HT and super pink.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 3, 2007)

Great story mlctvt.  Especially if you are not normally an impulse shopper!


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Aug 15, 2007)

1989(ish) Trek 970, I love this tank.
Picked up an 03 Spec Enduro this fall. First full squish, and loving it.


----------



## molecan (Aug 16, 2007)

My new joy.   
'06 Cannondale Prophet 600
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/model-6VE6.html


(also a 1992 C'dale M500, and some model or another of a bridgestone steel hardtail)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2007)

molecan said:


> My new joy.
> '06 Cannondale Prophet 600
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/model-6VE6.html
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike.  Those lefty's still freak me out though.


----------



## molecan (Aug 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nice looking bike.  Those lefty's still freak me out though.



Yeah, it gets a lot of odd looks and silly comments.   
"Your fork is broken, where's the rest of your fork, why the hell did they make it like that, etc"

Its actually a great shock/steering setup in my opinion, especially for heavy riders. Its got good travel, and is stiff.   I am honestly a little worried about serious DH abuse long term, but I've had no problems w/it so far.  

Best of all, you don't need to take the wheel off to change a tube/tire!


----------



## skizilla (Aug 19, 2007)

*Paxton Rides...*

Mountain Bike...GT CRO MO Karakoram 1996

New Hybrid  Trek 7500

Old 12 speed panasonic race bike still sweet heck of a tough climbing gear though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 28, 2007)

'98 GT Aggressor w/ Marz MX Comp/Panaracer FireXC pro's for noodling around with the kids, canal path, beach etc. This bikes been soooo good to me and was a father's day present so it'll be around a long time...was going to swap it for a SC cameleon awhile back but after demo'ing it just couldn't justify

'07 Jamis XAM1.0 for the rest of my ridin'


----------



## bruno (Sep 28, 2007)

in order of acquisition:
iro jamie roy fixed gear.
independent fabrication steel crown jewel fixed gear.
independent fabrication ti club racer--campy chorus.
sun unicycle.
surly karate monkey 29er--rohloff internal hub.
surly steamroller single speed.

:dunce::beer::lol:


----------



## JD (Oct 2, 2007)

Update.  
evil Imperial 1 speed for the last 2 seasons.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 3, 2007)

Cannondale R3000 road
Giant Warp I          mtn


----------



## jplynch019 (Oct 10, 2007)

Home commuter / all-purpose bike : Specialized Allez Elite triple
Away bike (Chicago):  Schwinn Traveler 10 Speed from the 70's.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 12, 2007)

I ride my Rocky Mountain mountain bike 5 miles to work whenever I can.  It's set up with semi-street tires.  I have an ancient road bike I bought from a friend of mine.  It was state of the art in 1980 but pretty archaic now.  I have it mounted on a trainer for rainy days.


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 12, 2007)

Geoff said:


> I ride my Rocky Mountain mountain bike.



Which Rocky Mountain bike do you have?  I've been looking at the Slayer and use it mainly for single track purposes and not commuting, but always love to hear what people think of their Rocky Mountain bikes.


----------



## Oak22 (Feb 21, 2008)

Mtn: '07 GF Hoo Koo
Road: Specialized Allez Sport Triple
 and an old(approx. 11yrs) Gary Fisher Aquila.  Steel frame, had been upgraded with Manitou shocks.  This bike doesn't see the light of day much anymore!

:flag:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2008)

looking at picking up a Tri bike.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 21, 2008)

Wicked old (like 1985) Stump Jumper, yup, an original. Oh, and a 2006 Honda CBR 900RR


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 21, 2008)

2006 Trek 1500 with Full ultegra (came from the factory that way)


----------



## X-Linked (Feb 21, 2008)

Road/Hybrid - 06 Giant FCR3 (Black)






Road - 73' Schwinn Le Tour (Powder Blue) All original.





A couple bikes in the fixer up pile.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2008)

I ride a 2007 Ibex Atlas Sport and Randi Rides a 2007 Marin Bear Valley. I love my Ibex and will never pay retail for a bike again. I could have purchased the componets on this bike from a bike shop or even the internet for what I paid for the entire bike:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I ride a 2007 Ibex Atlas Sport and Randi Rides a 2007 Marin Bear Valley. I love my Ibex and will never pay retail for a bike again. I could have purchased the componets on this bike from a bike shop or even the internet for what I paid for the entire bike:grin:



Tim, yours is the pink one right?


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul said:


>


Now that's a cool ride. 8)

I honestly had to look at what Brian posted 2 years ago because I haven't ridden my bike since July 2006.   Darn babies and broken foot! 

Can't wait to get back out on that orange beast I have!

ETA: That is, my Specialized Hardrock MTB.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Tim, yours is the pink one right?



if I could have gotten my bike in Pink I would have:grin:


----------



## severine (May 22, 2008)

severine said:


> I honestly had to look at what Brian posted 2 years ago because I haven't ridden my bike since July 2006.   Darn babies and broken foot!
> 
> Can't wait to get back out on that orange beast I have!
> 
> ETA: That is, my Specialized Hardrock MTB.


And here's a photo!





Ignore the kickstand.   I believe I got that originally because it also was intended for towing the bike trailer on rail trails (and finally did this past Sunday).


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 22, 2008)

here's my ride:




2007 Trek 1500, Ultegra RD, chain, cassette cranks, 105 FD. I have since added aerobars and about 200 miles to it.


----------



## Skier75 (May 23, 2008)

Got a chance to ride my bike last week during the bike/walk to work day. It was only about 1 1/2, but it was a start. I live too far away to ride the whole distance, at least this early in the year for me, even then I've got an hour commute, which is about 32 miles. But anyways this is my bike:


----------



## Philpug (May 23, 2008)

04 Trek Liquid 25 mix of stuff on the ole girl.


----------



## Trekchick (May 23, 2008)

Nice Bump Severine!
HT 2004 Trek 4900
FS 2005 Trek Liquid


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2008)

Mine's old but still in good shape. A 97 Specialized Stumpjumper M2. Mix of Shimano LX and XT with a RockShox Judy.


----------



## Philpug (May 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Nice Bump Severine!
> HT 2004 Trek 4900
> FS 2005 Trek Liquid


They are too clean to be real mountain bikes. Must be a poseur. 


wa-loaf said:


> Mine's old but still in good shape. A 97 Specialized Stumpjumper M2. Mix of Shimano LX and XT with a RockShox Judy.



I had a M2 Pro (Lt Blue one), full XT and a Judy, that was such a sweet bike.


----------



## Trekchick (May 24, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> They are too clean to be real mountain bikes. Must be a poseur.
> .


Yup, that's me. Poseur extraordinaire!
Where's the pic of your ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2008)

bvibert, do you still have your 05 Rockhopper? I have the same bike(silver) and was wondering if you have looked into upgrading the brakes to disc on it on how hard it is or if it can be done. When I bought the bike I figured I really didn't need them, but now I regret not getting them.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> bvibert, do you still have your 05 Rockhopper? I have the same bike(silver) and was wondering if you have looked into upgrading the brakes to disc on it on how hard it is or if it can be done. When I bought the bike I figured I really didn't need them, but now I regret not getting them.



As long as the bike frame (rear) anf fork have mounts for disc brake you can upgrade. No familiar with the bike, but most bikes & forks made in the last 5 years have the mounts for dics brakes.

Not only will you have to buy brakes, but you will also need to buy new wheels or re-build your existing ones. If you re-build them you will need to buy new disc brake compatible hubs, new heavier guage spokes and nipples. You will also need to pay someone to build the wheel. It is not something you can do yourself with out training. Wheel building is an art. The parts and labor to re-built 2 wheels could easily run from $150 to $250 depending on the hubs you purchase. I might be the same cost or cheaper to buy 2 new disc compatible wheels. The wheels (re-build or new) plus the cost of the brakes could put you around $$250 to $350 if not more. That is almost 1/3 the cost of a brand new rock hopper with disc brakes. I would save that money and put it towards a new bike next season or the season after.

FWIW - I am looking to get a new fork for my bike with a thru axle that will require me to have my front tire re-built. A lower end hub is going to run me about $50 online, another $10 for the spokes and nipples, and about $50 for the labor. And $50 for labor to build a wheel is pretty cheap, most shops charge more. So this is going to $110 just to have one wheel re-built.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mr.evil, I guess I will learn to like what I have for now since the upgrade isn't as easy as I thought it might be and not worth the cost.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

Where do you ride, Jeff? We should head out sometime. Steve and I and maybe Tim are trying to get something going Sunday morning in Meriden.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2008)

Recently I've just been cruising the neighborhood or the w/hart res. But in the past I used to go up top of Mount Southington there are a bunch of reservoirs up there along the Wolcott line, but haven't been up there in years and they have built quite a few home up were we would cut through. One of these days I am going to have to go up there to check it out.

Would be interested to see were Steve goes as I have never been biking up that end of town.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Would be interested to see were Steve goes as I have never been biking up that end of town.



*[post="271524"]Join us![/post]*

I suck though as I'm only recently getting back into MTBing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> *[post="271524"]Join us![/post]*
> 
> I suck though as I'm only recently getting back into MTBing.



Don't worry, I can guaranty you I am no better. If you guys are going to be riding and hopping rocks like the video that cbcbd posted over in the suspension thread, bring the video cam cause I certainly can't do any of that and there is bound to be some good falls if I try:-D

I guess you guys will be ironing out the details on this ride tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Don't worry, I can guaranty you I am no better. If you guys are going to be riding and hopping rocks like the video that cbcbd posted over in the suspension thread, bring the video cam cause I certainly can't do any of that and there is bound to be some good falls if I try:-D
> 
> I guess you guys will be ironing out the details on this ride tomorrow.



Put it this way. I rode for about 3 years in the mid 90's and have had two one hour rides on doubletrack since then. So....yeah, I suck. Sounds like MR evil and pow are the mad steezy riders.

An AZ MTB vid? :idea: Yeah, we'll pin it all down tomorrow. Should be fun!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Recently I've just been cruising the neighborhood or the w/hart res. But in the past I used to go up top of Mount Southington there are a bunch of reservoirs up there along the Wolcott line, but haven't been up there in years and they have built quite a few home up were we would cut through. One of these days I am going to have to go up there to check it out.
> 
> Would be interested to see were Steve goes as I have never been biking up that end of town.



West hartford res on Farmington Ave? I used to live a half mile from there on Gin Still Lane. Spent a lot of time running and playing frisbee there in HS. Wow, Moe's having flashbacks now! Miller lite, blackberry brandy, Zeppelin and the Outlaws. What ever happened to the Outlaws? Might be time for a reunion tour.....Steezy.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> West hartford res on Farmington Ave?




Yep, thats the one.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay - so here's a thread to get things started. What are you pedaling?
> 
> I have an old Trek 930 circa 1995 and a 2005 Jamis Cross Country 1.0.


Cleaned up both bikes today. Here they are:

*1995 Trek 930*





*2005 Jamis XC 1.0*


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> So....yeah, I suck. Sounds like MR evil and pow are the mad steezy riders.
> !



I can't speak for pow, but I would describe my riding that way. Somethings I can do well, others not as well. I just have a blast riding.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cleaned up both bikes today. Here they are:
> 
> 
> *2005 Jamis XC 1.0*



OMG, from the angle of the picture the seat on your bike looks huge:-o 

I would consider getting a slimmer saddle and some padded riding shorts. Big comfy seats just get in the way and hinder pedaling


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like he has a gel seat on there:lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like he has a gel seat on there:lol:



I think you are right.

Greg, go put thay seat back on your wifes bike were you got it from and get a real one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like he has a gel seat on there:lol:





MR. evil said:


> Greg, go put thay seat back on your wifes bike were you got it from and get a real one.



:lol: you guys are harsh, I thought you were trying to encourage him to get out.

and yea, that seat needs to go.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

F you guys. That sucker is comfy. I farted around the neighborhood on my old Trek and that seat which is probably more tech is brutal on the taint. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> F you guys. That sucker is comfy. I farted around the neighborhood on my old Trek and that seat which is probably more tech is brutal on the taint. :lol:



One of the reasons I don't bike ride..If I ever get a mountain bike..it's going to have a really nice seat..no wedgie taint abuser..


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> F you guys. That sucker is comfy. I farted around the neighborhood on my old Trek and that seat which is probably more tech is brutal on the taint. :lol:



Greg,
On a long ride that fat seat will cuase more problems than good. Can you say Chafe :-o

Norrower saddles are uncomfortable by themselves, but that is why you also wear padded riding shorts. You can either buy baggy padded riding shorts which are expensive. Or get a cheap pair of padded lycra riding shorts and wear baggy shorts over them like I do.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg,
> On a long ride that fat seat will cuase more problems than good. Can you say Chafe :-o
> 
> Norrower saddles are uncomfortable by themselves, but that is why you also wear padded riding shorts. You can either buy baggy padded riding shorts which are expensive. Or get a cheap pair of padded lycra riding shorts and wear baggy shorts over them like I do.



Thanks for the advice. That was the seat that came on the bike. We'll see how tomorrow goes (you *are *coming, aren't you?) which will be my longest and sounds like my most technical ride on that bike, and in over ten tears. As you know, I'm still working into this.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 7, 2008)

I rarely wear my padded shorts while riding the mtb anymore. My saddle ain't plush like Greg's but its got plenty of cushion for a whole day riding. My road bike, on the other hand... no way I'd last more than 10 minutes without some padding.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

Speaking of shorts, I woke up to found this killer deal:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29282-oakley-compression-short-mens.html#post272472

Picked up two pairs for a bit over $33 shipped. Sweet!


----------



## roark (Jun 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You can either buy baggy padded riding shorts which are expensive. Or get a cheap pair of padded lycra riding shorts and wear baggy shorts over them like I do.



I've heard of people stuffing diapers in their shorts for extra padding...:blink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2008)

I've just got a 10 yo Schwinn Crisscross hybrid with the   narrow "PROSTATE" seat on it


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2008)

roark said:


> I've heard of people stuffing diapers in their shorts for extra padding...:blink:



I guess you don't need to stop for pee breaks that way. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> bvibert, do you still have your 05 Rockhopper? I have the same bike(silver) and was wondering if you have looked into upgrading the brakes to disc on it on how hard it is or if it can be done. When I bought the bike I figured I really didn't need them, but now I regret not getting them.



Yes, I still have it and yes it could be converted to disk brakes.  I've looked into it and came to the same determination that Mr. Evil posted.  It's just not worth it.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 10, 2008)

Road bike is a 2-year-old Specialized Roubaix Elite all-carbon. Love that thing.
Don't have a real mountain bike; I use my old commuting bike, a Gary Fischer Presidio, on single track and carriage roads.
I was entirely ready to start riding this week to work, but with these temperatures I'm holding off, given it's 17 miles each way.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 18, 2008)

New this spring I'm riding a Specialized Roubaix Expert model including compact Ultegra SL drive train....


----------



## awf170 (Jun 18, 2008)

My bike = the sweetness factory.



21 speeds.  2 of which actually work.  (Rear shifting is completely broken)
Clipless peddles for which I don't actually have clipless shoes.
A rear brake that occasionally rubs because the back rim is slightly warped.







And that's not even the best part!  Here is how I "fixed" the gears so it stays in the ring I want it to.





You can't deny its awesomeness...


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

Gotta be tough to ride with only one wheel. I never knew you were a unicyclist too among all your other talents...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive been on a gary fischer joshua2  XC bike for about 5 years...nearly everything has been replaced except the main frame and rear shock....hopefully Ill get another year or so out of it

steve


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, I still have it and yes it could be converted to disk brakes.  I've looked into it and came to the same determination that Mr. Evil posted.  It's just not worth it.



Did you look at avid mechanical disc brakes?

They are SO worth it, believe me when I tell you.  Never having to toe in brake pads again alone makes it worth it.  But their performance in mud and wet is unbeatable.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> My bike = the sweetness factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teh hotness.  Dude.  Just.  Dude.

We can probably adjust your brakes and true your rim so you don't have brake rub.  What exactly broke on the rear shifting?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Teh hotness.  Dude.  Just.  Dude.
> 
> We can probably adjust your brakes and true your rim so you don't have brake rub.



Nah, the rub is the way to go.  Keeps my speed in check. ;-)



Marc said:


> What exactly broke on the rear shifting?



I dunno, it just only works like 10% of the time so I just gave up and stuck it in the gear I most commonly use.  I just tell myself that some people actually buy two speed bikes so my bike is just fine.  :dunce:


It's too small for me too.  I forgot about that. So yes it's teh hotness.


This bike would make Neuman proud.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Nah, the rub is the way to go.  Keeps my speed in check. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, it's actually probably in better condition than his.  So ah, we can fix your shifting pretty easy too I bet.  When was the last time that shift cable was cleaned and greased.  Let me answer that for you.  Never?

Just go to WalMart and by a new set of shift cables and we could probably get you using all your gears again pretty easily.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Haha, it's actually probably in better condition than his.  So ah, we can fix your shifting pretty easy too I bet.  When was the last time that shift cable was cleaned and greased.  Let me answer that for you.  Never?



Wrong. Only about 8 years ago.  



Marc said:


> Just go to WalMart and by a new set of shift cables and we could probably get you using all your gears again pretty easily.




Sweet, all the gears will probably confuse me though and make me actually worse.  Just give me a couple more and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

And the last time your derailleur was cleaned or lubed?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> And the last time your derailleur was cleaned or lubed?



Same time....


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Dude, you definitely need to stop hanging around with Neumann ASAP.


----------



## skiboarder (Jun 29, 2008)

2007 Mojo Ibis.  After 11 years on a Gary Fisher koo e koo hard tail, it is like riding a Rolls Royce!


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2008)

skiboarder said:


> 2007 Mojo Ibis.  After 11 years on a Gary Fisher koo e koo hard tail, it is like riding a Rolls Royce!



I'd love one of those.  That's big $$$ though.


----------

